
Adobe data breach exposed almost 7.5M Creative Cloud accounts - ohjeez
https://www.diyphotography.net/adobe-data-breach-exposed-almost-7-5-million-creative-cloud-accounts-to-the-public/
======
jammygit
> Reportedly, a database containing sensitive user info was easily accessible
> to anyone through a web browser.

Personally, I'm tired of hearing the word 'breach' used to describe unlocked
doors. It is absolutely critical that the door is locked, but a breach is when
somebody enters that door and/or took something. If I ever tell a friend of
family member that there was a data breach, nobody ever assumes that breach
means 'unlocked door' (so they feel misled or like the story was exaggerated)

~~~
apersom
'Breached' make it sound like somebody other than Adobe had to do something
bad to get to the data. 'Unsecured' or something like that would perhaps
describe it better, and put the blame where it belongs.

------
sarcasmatwork
Fake Adobe account ftw! You get nothing but an email used for spam.

------
bashallah
Well fuck school accounts, damn

